# Advice on GO UNO laser printer and papers



## theiceman00000 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
I am looking to expand the range of prints I can apply to my t shirts so I am thinking of buying a GO UNO Led printer so I can print designs on transfer paper and apply using my heat press. From what I am reading I need different paper of printing on light colour shirts or dark shirts and some printers dont print any white on the paper to transfer over to the shirt.

Can someone with experience explain to me if I can get a self weeding paper that will print white and will be able to be usd on both white shirts and black, I dont want to have to cut around any designs so I can press them, I see I can get the self weeding paper with the GO UNO printer as a starting package, any advise would be greatly appreciated, my head is going to exploe with all the different papers etc, 

Also what is the difference between inkjet transfer paper and laser printer transfer paper design and quality wise,thanks
Seamus


----------



## MrsShoe (Oct 5, 2012)

Have you looked at the oki white ink printer ( transfer paper ). 
I am thinking about investing in one but I have literally just come across the Roland versastudio.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

theiceman00000 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am looking to expand the range of prints I can apply to my t shirts so I am thinking of buying a GO UNO Led printer so I can print designs on transfer paper and apply using my heat press. From what I am reading I need different paper of printing on light colour shirts or dark shirts and some printers dont print any white on the paper to transfer over to the shirt.
> 
> Can someone with experience explain to me if I can get a self weeding paper that will print white and will be able to be usd on both white shirts and black, I dont want to have to cut around any designs so I can press them, I see I can get the self weeding paper with the GO UNO printer as a starting package, any advise would be greatly appreciated, my head is going to exploe with all the different papers etc,
> ...


I am not trying to discourage you. My advice is do your homework before committing. Do forum search using GO Uno printer as keywords. Weigh in Pros and Cons. Get samples, press and do wash test.

There are members reporting not getting support for the printer even from the vendor who sold the unit.

2 step Self Weeding Laser transfer has low opacity if there is no white toner under base. Opacity is even worse if pressed on cotton blend due to dye migration.

Here is a thread about GO UNO printer http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t176198.html. There are Pros and Cons. More Cons than Pros though. Again search the forum. I am sure you will find more feedback about the printer.

Stay away from single step self weeding transfer for light. Go with 2 step Imageclip Self Weeding transfer for light.


----------



## theiceman00000 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone , lots to think about there, lots of negative I have to say...its baffling how some people cant get it to work at all and some get it to work with no issues and then there the you tube videos of the guy using it flawlessly with really good looking prints! The inconsistancy is baffling to be honest!

Would anyone recommend a good cheaper option to the UNO? thanks Also am I better going with laser or inkjet printer?


----------



## justmeoana (Mar 19, 2021)

theiceman00000 said:


> Thanks everyone , lots to think about there, lots of negative I have to say...its baffling how some people cant get it to work at all and some get it to work with no issues and then there the you tube videos of the guy using it flawlessly with really good looking prints! The inconsistancy is baffling to be honest!
> 
> Would anyone recommend a good cheaper option to the UNO? thanks Also am I better going with laser or inkjet printer?


Hi! I literally did my researched for weeks now on this topic. I wanted to find a way to print artwork with transparent background on white garments made of 100% Cotton for a more sustainable brand. There is actually, a laser transfer paper on the market, suitable for printing onto light material called Forever Laser Transparent. Although pricey I think it's worth a try if you want to avoid the sublimation, HTV, DTG or screen printing.

You don't have to use it on Cotton blanks only! There's a broad range of materials it can be used on such as 100% Polyester, 60% Polyester 40% Cotton or Polyester + Cotton + Nylon materials and it comes in A4 and A3 sizes!

The best part about it is that although it is recommended to be used with an OKI printer, it works just as well with HP 252 or Fuji Xerox CP115W, much cheaper alternatives!

See a demonstration on YouTube here, this guy even washes the t-shirt after the printing:





Now if you want to print artwork with transparent background on dark garments instead, there is a special white toner from Ghost that works flawlessly with the HP printers, you just replace the Black Cartridge with the white one from Ghost and way you go! Again, the white toner is pricey but they claim that it lasts for 2300 prints! Apparently, it can also be used on cotton blanks, polyester, polycotton, felt, silk, wood or cardboard which is mind blowing!

Learn more on Youtube here:





Want to print mugs, flip flops, key chains, tea towels, baby blanks etc.? These guys have some cool sublimation inks as well that can be used in conjunction with plain paper (the cheapest 75 - 80 GSM printing paper from Tesco), and the same HP printer so you save money on the long run.

I hope this helps.

Good Luck!


----------

